# Priming smooth cedar plank siding. Oil or water-based?



## wombat (Aug 14, 2017)

Hi,

I'm fully stripping a house of paint down to its cedar plank siding. It will be sanded smooth. I prefer to use a latex primer rather than an oil-based primer for ease of cleanup, but is that the right choice?

I'll be using a latex paint over the 1-2 coats of primer. 

So, in the end I guess I'm asking 

- Will a latex primer hold up on unpainted cedar?
- Is 1 coat of primer sufficient if it fully covers the surface? (color coverage is not the issue, it is adhesion of the exterior paint)
- Is there a specific kind of latex primer to use if that is the way of it? (I'd heard that oil-based was the way to go, but like I said, I'd prefer latex)
- And if I must use an oil-based primer, than can I still use latex paint for the outer cover?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

You defiantly need oil primer on cedar siding. Preferably a long dry oil. Top coat with latex. Ive used oil for years and hate it but I haven't found anything better for exterior wood.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Long oil alkyd, Topcoat with any quality latex. If you are in doubt as to whether what you are considering is a "long oil" or not, a long oil alkyd primer will normally take 18-24 hours to dry. There are some quick dry alkyds that will work, but they are not actually common in the market. (California Trouble Shooter alkyd primer being an example. An excellent product that would work fine but not readily available in all area's of the country. Benjamin Moore makes one as well but i forget what the product name is.). Whatever you do stay away from the oil based primers such as Kilz and Coverstain, as they are not the best at sealing the massive tannin staining that cedar is well known for. Several companies sell "water-based" primers that they claim will seal the tannins adequately but i have yet to see them work any longer than it takes a painting contractor to get a customers check to clear the bank.

If you are going to do all that work to get back down to bare cedar, do yourself a favor and find a good, long oil alkyd primer. (Sherwin Williams used to have one in their A-100 product line and PPG had one in their Sunproof line as a start. I don't know if these products are available any longer.)


----------



## goga (Aug 6, 2015)

Have. used them all. CoverStain is the cheapest and the best to work with. Well, you have to spray it, thick.. before any paint. Like it a lot. Never had an issue on anything before anything.. but it's just me)


----------



## wombat (Aug 14, 2017)

*Priming bare cedar plank siding*

Thanks for the replies friends. I guess I am biting the bullet - oil-based primer it is.

Also, two more rookie question:

1 - Will the same oil based primer work well in areas where I have left stable acrylic paint and/or the trim? 

2 - If not, can I use a regular water-based primer in these areas?

Like I mentioned, this is a big job, so in the few places I could saved some time by not stripping all the way down to bare wood. And the trim is either not cedar or is in good shape.

Thanks again for the advice!


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Maybe it's just me, but this sounds like a DIY'er. But he got some good advice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

slinger58 said:


> Maybe it's just me, but this sounds like a DIY'er. But he got some good advice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang! Fooled again!


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Yes, it has the radar going but...eh, I have pity on those who take on the task of removing paint then consider going over it in latex primer.....


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com .

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php .

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

